# 1993 Altima FREE Mods? (4cyl)



## Chad (May 24, 2004)

What are all the free mods you can do to a 1993 Altima with the 4cyl engine? Like relocating the IAT (intake air temp) Sensor to pickup cooler, denser air etc. This my first Altima, actually it is my first Import period, and I was wondering what all I could do to upgrade it's performance without spending any money.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for free, theres really not a whole helluva lot. you can make some big ass holes in your air box to free up some of the restriction. remove the resonator in the intake tubing. advance your timing a couple degrees, although it will cost you more for higher octane fuel. you cant relocate the iat on a 93 simply because, there isnt one. not a 94 either. not until 95 did the altimas get one of them. not really a whole lot man. not for free anyways.


----------



## Chad (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. I will dig into the Altima in the next few days and see if I can find anything that can be done. I am used to getting big HP out of SBC V8s so this little 4banger should be interesting lol.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

tune ups are not free, but always a good starting point. make the switch to synthetic, change plugs ($5.00 ), change cap and rotor. maybe even plug wires.


----------



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

*I Love My Altima*

Ya, their really isnt a lot of mods you can do for free, or that you can pay for. I love my car its a 93' too, has about 120000 miles on it and runs better than most cars. The only thing i dont like about it is there are no mods! I have searched alllll over the web looking for things to do to it but its ard to find stuff. check out customaltimas.com it has some good stuff. I just love my car so much b/c its not a honda...just stick with it. put some magnaflow on it K&N and you will def. see some pick up in hp. if anyone else knows of altima sites let me know please! Oh ya bosh 4+ spark plugs helped and the bosh highperformance wires helped out a lil. give the lil stuff a try its worth it. just whatever you do dont put a pop can muffler on it to save money.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ stick to stock ignition stuff man. ngk.

see my sig. there is a whole lot you can do to these cars. it just requires a bit of research. and a few bucks. 

www.altimas.net has all the info you will ever need on modding your altima.


----------



## Chad (May 24, 2004)

Looks like i'll be building a stroker motor. I found a nice stroker kit (crank, rods, pistons, rings, machining tips, gaskets etc.) for $399. I will post all the details in a few.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ ahahahahahahaha

you need to do some research man.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The better thing to do is to destroke the KA24DE to lower the crank/rod inertia. The Japanese market got a KA20DE which was in the Caravan, Datsun, and Atlas(1-1.5 ton) commercial vehicles. The crank will fit into our KA24 and will square up the bore/stroke ratio. Also I would slightly bore out the cylinder. I think you could get a custom crank set from Eagle with forged rods and pistons for a very trick N/A or forced induction KA. The folks at Jim Wolf Technology www.jimwolftechnology.com could be a good technical resource for this as well but don't plan on it being inexpensive. 
I will have to disagree with the assessment that we don't have any aftermarket parts or mods available. When I started building my Altima back in 99 it was very limited but now it is much better. Try building a SBC-powered PL-511 early 70's Datsun pickup now as I did for my dad back in the early 80's that is what it means to have no aftermarket support... 

Troy


----------



## Chad (May 24, 2004)

ultimatuc, I think you are the one who needs to do some research. As was stated, there are MANY upgrades, mods and full blown engine building tricks out there for the Altima. Most people are not able to look past APC. I am a real engine builder. I spend my time building small block chevrolet engines and bought this Altima to give me a change of scenery.

I can understand where destroking/boring this engine to achieve a close to square bore/stroke would be a good idea but, I am looking for more torque. I am not that interested in high rpms, I want to get as much torque out of this thing as possible. I will keep your suggestion in mind though.

As soon as I get more details on the stroker kit I am considering using, I will post them.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

I hope the apc comment was not directed at me. I either have, or know of every single mod for the altima. I also know that anyone getting a stroker kit for $400. is either being ripped off, or is buying complete junk. have you ever purchased a stroker crank before? the one I put in my bug was $600. alone. and that was a cheap for a vw. the stroker cranks for hondas are a grand +. please post a link on this stroker kit.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

what will you be using for engine managment?


----------



## Chad (May 24, 2004)

I was just being a smart ellic, I meant no offense heh. As for purchasing and building stroker kits and motors...I have done close to 100-120 or so. The cool thing is, I have built countless type 1 VW engines. I am currently building a 2168 (94x78) and have years of experience with most all air cooled VWs. I have also built stroker small block Chevrolets, Fords and AMCs, Inline 6 Jeeps, type 1 VWs, water boxer VWs, single cylinder motorcycle and ATV engines etc.

Now, as for the price I can get the stroker kit for this Altima for...I have a friend that runs a small import shop. He gets 99% of his buisness from all the young, hardcore, ricer kids around here. A lot of times these kids will come in and order parts for the cars and never come pick them up. The resulting parts can only be sold for their retail price minus the down payment that was paid when they were ordered. The complete stroker kit I might get for the Altima is one of these. The kid paid a ton up front and when the parts came in, he was nowhere to be found. When the parts come up for re-sale, I can get the whole kit for about $400. I think the retail on the kit was around $1,900 or so. I don't even know any details about the kit because I haven't been over there to check it out. I will post all the details and pics if I am able to get it.


----------



## el guisho (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sites For Nissan*



IANCOLE said:


> Ya, their really isnt a lot of mods you can do for free, or that you can pay for. I love my car its a 93' too, has about 120000 miles on it and runs better than most cars. The only thing i dont like about it is there are no mods! I have searched alllll over the web looking for things to do to it but its ard to find stuff. check out customaltimas.com it has some good stuff. I just love my car so much b/c its not a honda...just stick with it. put some magnaflow on it K&N and you will def. see some pick up in hp. if anyone else knows of altima sites let me know please! Oh ya bosh 4+ spark plugs helped and the bosh highperformance wires helped out a lil. give the lil stuff a try its worth it. just whatever you do dont put a pop can muffler on it to save money.



GO TO NOPI.COM THERE IS A LOT OF NEW STUFF NISMO.COM SHOULD ALSO HAVE STUVE FOR THAT YEAR ALTIMA NOW


----------



## el guisho (Jul 27, 2004)

I NEED HELP DOSE ANY ONE KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO REPLACE THE CLUTCH ON A 94 ALTIMA CAN ANY ONE DO IT OR DO YOU HAVE TO BE A PRO OR SOMETHING?


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

What's this stroker kit compiled of exactly.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

clutch can be done in about 2 hours if you know how... you can do a search or continue to jack this thread. i suggest you do some searching. if this thread doesnt go back on topic or something soon, itll be locked.


----------



## Chad (May 24, 2004)

It is a complete stroker kit:

Crank, pistons, rods, bearings, gaskets, machining diagram, bolts, nuts, washers etc.


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Shaved handles look wicked man...good job.


----------

